# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  ΠΛΑΚΕΤΕΣ!

## Nas

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΑΣ, ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΦΤΙΑΞΩ ΕΝΑ ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΜΑΙ..ΕΝΩ ΕΧΩ ΕΤΟΙΜΟ ΤΟ ΣΧΕΔΙΑΣΤΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΦΤΙΑΞΩ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑ,ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΡΥΠΗΣΩ ΣΤΑ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΣΗΜΕΙΑ, Η ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΕΤΟΙΜΕΣ?

ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ, ΕΧΩ ΜΙΑ ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟΥ,ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΝΑΝ ΜΕΤΑΣΧΗΜΑΤΙΣΤΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΩ, ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΣΕ ΤΙ ΤΙΜΕΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΙΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΛΗΛΟΙ? ΤΟ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΘΑ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ ΩΣ 18 ΒΟΛΤ ΤΑΣΗ. ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΡΟΚΑΤΑΒΟΛΙΚΑ!

----------


## kratinos

Πρώτα περνάς το κύκλωμα σου πάνω στην πλακέτα και μετά κάνεις τι τρύπες εκεί που πρέπει....όσο για το τροφοδοτικό θες ένα μετασχηματιστή από 220 στα 18 βολτ και όσα αμπέρ χρειάζεσαι...οι τιμές διαφέρουν ανάλογα με τις τιμές των μετασχηματιστώ εγώ θέλω να πάρω ένα στα 24 και κάνει 20 ε ο δικό σου θα κάνει γύρο στα 15 ε για ένα αμπέρ όμως..... :Smile:

----------


## Nas

ΤΑ ΑΜΠΕΡ ΠΟΣΟ ΚΑΘΟΡΙΣΤΙΚΟ ΡΟΛΟ ΠΑΙΖΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ? :Rolleyes:

----------


## kratinos

Τι να σου πω δεν ξέρω συγκεκριμένα είναι ανάλογα με αυτό που θες να τροφοδοτήσεις....

----------


## minusplus

> ΤΑ ΑΜΠΕΡ ΠΟΣΟ ΚΑΘΟΡΙΣΤΙΚΟ ΡΟΛΟ ΠΑΙΖΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ?



Θάνο για να καταλάβεις τι είναι Ampere κ τι Volt.
Πχ είσαι στο δευτερο όροφο (12 μέτρα ύψος) και θές να τραβήξεις με ένα σχοινί ένα φορτίο.
Άρα αυτό που σε νοιάζει είναι να βρείς ένα σχοινί 12μέτρων και να αντέχει το φορτίο που ζυγίζει πχ 2κιλά. 
Μετάφραση:
Άρα αυτό που σε νοιάζει είναι να βρείς ένα τροφοδοτικό 12V και να αντέχει τη πλακέτα που θές να τροφοδοτήσεις που χρειάζεται πχ 2A. 
Δηλ θες 12V τάση και 2A τουλάχιστον 
Ελπίζω να μή σε μπέρδεψα χειρότερα.

----------


## Voks

εμενα παντως με μπερδεψες γιατον φιλο δεν ξερω  :Tongue2:

----------


## leosedf

Θάνο αν έχεις την καλοσύνη γράφε με πεζούς χαρακτήρες γιατί έτσι φαίνεται σαν να φωνάζεις.
Είναι και λίγο δύσκολο στην ανάγνωση.

----------


## Voks

Ενταξει θα προσπαθησω :Tongue2:

----------


## leosedf

Μάλλον παρα μπερδεύτηκες. Εννοώ τον Nas.

----------


## sv4lqcnik

δημητρη πολυ σαφεστατο το παραδειγμα σου ποιο κερματα δεν γινετε τωρα περιμενε πρεπει να επεξεργαστει την πληροφορια και να σκευτει το παιδι τι θα χρειαστει - δεν στο κρυβω οτι μου θυμησε εμενα στα πρωτα βηματα μου

----------


## kratinos

Παιδιά εγώ ξέρω το εξής όσα βολτ και να δόσεις η συσκευή που θες να τροφοδοτήσεις θα τα δεχτεί και αν είναι και παραπάνω απ ότι πρέπει θα καεί όμως όσα αμπέρ και να της δόσεις αυτή θα τραβήξει αυτά που χρειάζεται για να λειτουργήσει και όχι παραπάνω όπως κάνει στα βολτ που θα τραβήξει όσα της δόσεις.....ελπίζω να βοήθησα....

----------


## Nas

σε ευχαριστώ κωσταντίνε(leosedf), είναι όντως αρκετά σαφές το παράδειγμα σου με το αμπέρ!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## minusplus

> σε ευχαριστώ κωσταντίνε(leosedf), είναι όντως αρκετά σαφές το παράδειγμα σου με το αμπέρ!



Όυτε στο Κωσταντίνε με πέτυχες ούτε στο leosedf, αλλά δε πειράζει αρκεί που το κατάλαβες.

----------


## herctrap

να ρωτησω και εγω κατι

εκτος απο το να περασουμε τα tracks με καλαι 
τι αλλα μετρα μπορουμε να παρουμε 
ωστε να μην χαλασει ο χαλκος?

----------


## sv4lqcnik

προμηθευεσαι αχρωμο λουστρο σε spray καθαριζεις την πλακετα με σφουγκαρι γυαλοχαρτο πολυ ψιλο απο το χρωμματοπωλειο η συρμα πολυ ψιλο για τα πιατα την ξεσκονιζεις την καθαριζεις με λιγο οινοπνευμα ουτος ωστε να φυγουν τυχων λιποι η δαχτυλιες και τελος δυο λεπτες στρωσεις αχρωμο βερνικι και εισαι οκ για να αφησεις την πλακετα να στεγνωσει , αφου στεγνωσει την αποθηκευεις για να κανεις την κατασκευη οταν μαζεψεις τα υλικα που σου λειπουν η οταν σου ερθει το κεφι βρε αδερφε καθε μερα δεν ειναι ιδια ετσι;;; αυτο κανω εγω .

----------


## kratinos

με το βερνίκι οι τρύπες που ήδη έχουμε κάνει δεν κλείνουν....?

----------


## paul333

> να ρωτησω και εγω κατι
> 
> εκτος απο το να περασουμε τα tracks με καλαι 
> τι αλλα μετρα μπορουμε να παρουμε 
> ωστε να μην χαλασει ο χαλκος?



οταν περνας τους διαδρομους με καλαι αφηνει υπολειματα 

κατι μαυρο πανω στην κολληση, η καλυτερη λυση ειναι rosol ερασιτεχνηκη παντα. :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nas

καλησπέρα σας...επειδή δεν έχω τα χαρτιά με τα οποία κατασκεύασα την πλακέτα τροφοδοτικού μου, το μόνο που γνωρίζω είναι ότι βγάζει έξοδο μέχρι 18 βολτ, δεν θυμάμαι όμως τα αμπερ...τι μετασχηματιστή πρέπει να ζητήσω? κ αν πάρω με λιγότερα αμπερ δεν θα δουλέψει?

----------


## lakafitis

Τι κύκλωμα θα τροφοδοτησεις με το συγκεκριμενο τροφοδοτικο ;

----------


## kratinos

Όσα αμπέρ και να είναι ο μετασχηματιστής το τροφοδοτικό θα δουλέψει (υπάρχει πιθανότητα να μην δουλέψει αν του βάλει ένα πάρα πολύ μικρό)και θα σου δώσει κάποια αμπέρ στην έξοδο....

----------


## herctrap

> οταν περνας τους διαδρομους με καλαι αφηνει υπολειματα 
> 
> κατι μαυρο πανω στην κολληση, η καλυτερη λυση ειναι rosol ερασιτεχνηκη παντα.



SAM_2950.jpg SAM_2952.jpg SAM_2948.jpg

εμενα δεν μου αφησε τιποτα με καλαι multicore 60/40

η παστα δεν θυμαμαι τι ειναι

----------


## Nas

τα κυκλώματα που θα τροφοδοτήσω, είναι κυκλώματα της σχολής μου συνήθως με ένα ή δύο τελεστικούς ενισχυτές. ολοκληρώμενα κυκλώματα....μπορείτε να μου πείτε τι ακριβώς μετασχηματιστή να ζητήσω?(απο τι έως τι) κ σε τιμές υπάρχουν? για να μην με κλέψουν... :Rolleyes:

----------


## mariosm

> για να μην με κλέψουν...



Θανο μαλλον εχεις την εμφανιση του....φραγκατου γι'αυτο οπου εμφανιζεσαι προσπαθουν να σε κλεψουν.
Παρε ενα μετασχηματιστη το πολυ στο 1,5 Ampere οχι πανω απο 10 ευρω νομιζω. Τωρα αν κανει 11 ευρω μη φοβασαι δεν ειναι κλοπη.

----------


## Nas

ας μην την είχα την εμφάνιση και ας είχα τα φράγκα...χεχεχεχε..το τονίζω γιατί κάτι άκουσα για 50 ευρω και λέω είναι πολλά... από μέχρι πόσα βολτ να είναι? ευχαριστώ πάντως.

----------


## Funatik

> Θάνο για να καταλάβεις τι είναι Ampere κ τι Volt.
> Πχ είσαι στο δευτερο όροφο (12 μέτρα ύψος) και θές να τραβήξεις με ένα σχοινί ένα φορτίο.
> Άρα αυτό που σε νοιάζει είναι να βρείς ένα σχοινί 12μέτρων και να αντέχει το φορτίο που ζυγίζει πχ 2κιλά. 
> Μετάφραση:
> Άρα αυτό που σε νοιάζει είναι να βρείς ένα τροφοδοτικό 12V και να αντέχει τη πλακέτα που θές να τροφοδοτήσεις που χρειάζεται πχ 2A. 
> Δηλ θες 12V τάση και 2A τουλάχιστον 
> Ελπίζω να μή σε μπέρδεψα χειρότερα.




Χα χα χα φοβερό ανάλογο , πολύ μου άρεσε, πολύ καλό. Και να μην το ήξερα πραγματικά θα το καταλάβαινα.

----------


## Nas

επειδή έχω έναν μετασχηματιστή με τα χαρακτηριστικά 12V/1.2A όταν τον συνδέω π.χ με ένα led αυτό δεν ανάβει παρά μόνο όταν ακουμπάω διαδοχικά το καλώδιο, όταν το έχω κρατημένο δεν ανάβει....στο πολύμετρο μου δείχνει κανονικά τα βολτ, μήπως οφείλεται στο ότι είναι λίγα τα αμπέρ του μετασχηματιστή μου?

----------


## PCMan

> επειδή έχω έναν μετασχηματιστή με τα χαρακτηριστικά 12V/1.2A όταν τον συνδέω π.χ με ένα led αυτό δεν ανάβει παρά μόνο όταν ακουμπάω διαδοχικά το καλώδιο, όταν το έχω κρατημένο δεν ανάβει....στο πολύμετρο μου δείχνει κανονικά τα βολτ, μήπως οφείλεται στο ότι είναι λίγα τα αμπέρ του μετασχηματιστή μου?



Τι led είναι? Αν ειναι απλό Led, τότε θέλει περίπου 40mA. Ο μετασχηματιστής σου είναι 1200mA οπότε δεν τίθεται τέτοιο θέμα.
Επίσης, πως πας να το συνδέσεις? Αν το συνδέεις χωρίς αντίσταση, τότε το έχεις κάψει γιατί χρειάζεται 1,5-4(αναλογα το led) και εσύ του δίνεις 12V.

----------


## Nas

κόκκινου χρώματος κανονικό...επειδή το έβαλα και στο ράστερ με αντισταση για αυτο απορώ...

----------


## leosedf

Έχουν κάποια σχέση αυτά με το θέμα μας εδώ?

----------


## Nas

ναι γιατί αναφέρομαι στους μετασχηματιστες..

----------


## Nas

εντάξει παιδιά το έλυσα το πρόβλημα! είχα ένα θέμα με τους βραχυκυκλωτήρες στις μπόρνες! συγγνωμη για την αναστάτωση!

----------


## leosedf

Ααααα οκ δικό μου λάθος προχώρα. :Unsure:

----------


## lactoulis

καλησπέρα θάνο,δεν ξέρω για τους άλλους φίλους μας απλά εγώ παίρνω έτοιμες τρυπημένες.

----------

